# He Still Needs More To Drink: Testing Inhibitions In Dogs



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Let's pull over the "how do you really test a dog's inhibitions" stuff in the sleeve thread.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Let's pull over the "how do you really test a dog's inhibitions" stuff in the sleeve thread.


Interesting idea, Woody!

How DO you really test a dog's inhibitions?


----------



## Gregg Tawney (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff - 

What type of tests for inhibition and independent thought do you want to see? I am not sure I understand what you are getting at here. 

As far as Sch.........that is too easy to bash!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:What type of tests for inhibition and independent thought do you want to see? I am not sure I understand what you are getting at here.

Let me get back to this. I really think that this is a good thing to talk about.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: He Still Needs More To Drink: Testing Inhibitions In Dog*



Connie Sutherland said:


> Interesting idea, Woody!


Eh. Not my idea, I just provide the witty titles.

But I think I would like to amend this...how do you test inhibitions in dogs repeatedly and safely (at least for the dog)? All kinds of ways, I'd imagine, to evaluate a dog in scenarios we like to call "destructive testing" in the corporate hack world.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

"Paul...welcome to the forum...and cut out the trash talk immediately. You showing up and talking trash is about as hollow as getting involved with someone you don't know about which dog SPORT is better. We don't curse here, we don't talk trash blindly, and we usually stick around long enough to figure out when someone is messing with us. Throttle it down. 

Thanks."

Hi Woody, from what I have been reading in the past. Jeff has been constanly trashing other sports, cursing up the storm, using the f word on this and that yet you never tell him to cut it out, on the other hand, Paul only said the word B... and defending his sport and you tell him to cut it out immedietly, moderator should be fair and not take side, and fyi, Jeff doesn't know what the hell he is talking about, just because someone been around dog for along time doesn't mean they know dogs, for someone who recently failed the brevet and try to tell me that he can improve my score sure do talk alot of trash.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Khoi Pham said:


> ......Hi Woody, from what I have been reading in the past. Jeff has been constanly trashing other sports, cursing up the storm, using the f word on this and that yet you never tell him to cut it out, on the other hand, Paul only said the word B... and defending his sport and you tell him to cut it out immedietly, moderator should be fair and not take side, and fyi, Jeff doesn't know what the hell he is talking about, just because someone been around dog for along time doesn't mean they know dogs, for someone who recently failed the brevet and try to tell me that he can improve my score sure do talk alot of trash.


Well, of course Woody can answer this himself.

But a little sense of humor helps a lot here, guys. 

Anyone want to talk about the actual thread instead of moderating? That'd be a nice change!


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Khoi...some people just don't know better! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Khoi Pham said:


> "Paul...welcome to the forum...and cut out the trash talk immediately. You showing up and talking trash is about as hollow as getting involved with someone you don't know about which dog SPORT is better. We don't curse here, we don't talk trash blindly, and we usually stick around long enough to figure out when someone is messing with us. Throttle it down.
> 
> Thanks."
> 
> Hi Woody, from what I have been reading in the past. Jeff has been constanly trashing other sports, cursing up the storm, using the f word on this and that yet you never tell him to cut it out, on the other hand, Paul only said the word B... and defending his sport and you tell him to cut it out immedietly, moderator should be fair and not take side, and fyi, Jeff doesn't know what the hell he is talking about, just because someone been around dog for along time doesn't mean they know dogs, for someone who recently failed the brevet and try to tell me that he can improve my score sure do talk alot of trash.


Sounds like a great PM you could have sent me, Khoi, rather than do this passive-aggressive stuff and mess with my new thread (witty title, eh? Inhibitions? Enough to drink? Geddit?).

If you have problem with someone here, send me a PM. If you and Paul--your associate on your Texas sport club, if I'm not wrong, interesting that both you and him have shown up on consecutive nights to have this same argument with the same someone *who could care less about your opinion on dog sport and is loving seeing you all respond to him*--have a problem with me, send the admin a PM. But stop modding based on your subjective notions of forum ethics and the need to be virtually heard, stop modding mods. Sign off and take a deep breath.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Jeff trashed other sports?  All I saw was him looking at them objectively.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Khoi Pham said:
> 
> 
> > "Paul...welcome to the forum...and cut out the trash talk immediately. You showing up and talking trash is about as hollow as getting involved with someone you don't know about which dog SPORT is better. We don't curse here, we don't talk trash blindly, and we usually stick around long enough to figure out when someone is messing with us. Throttle it down.
> ...


she has a point woody. you brought this thing up. you didn't PM paul, or if you did, you also typed a post. if you don't want people to comment about your moderating, don't moderate with a post for everyone to see.

with that, i'd delete this whole thread and start over, but who am I? :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, they took down this really cool video I was going to use to show a good example of inhibition in the bitework, using a french ring escort. This is where the GSD breaks down in ring sport as a whole. For some reason, the Malinois whose breed test is NOT Sch. *edited by Selena* is able to inhibit itself while maintaining an extremely high level of drive. 

I have seen dogs that back up when the decoy approaches (early in training) simply to help themselves NOT to bite. This is not overly prevalent, but a really interesting reaction. When the dog is trying to be right, and knows it's own critical distance were it wouldn't be able to hold itself..............*edited by Selena*

Anyway, this is something you never see in the above mentioned useless sport. The escort is also really cool to teach, both from the handler and the decoys view, something that useless sport never does. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO look at me, I am teaching the H&B  I could go on forever about how useless Sch is, but I digress. We are talking about inhibition, *edited by Selena*. :twisted:    

The other exersize that it seems to pop up in, that Sch doesn't have :twisted: is the object guard. The dog stays on an object, in Mondio it could be anything, FR it is a basket, and BR it is different basket like objects. The dog has to hold himself while the decoy does the some of the craziest and meanest things to get the dog off the basket, or to come and chase him, or to just walk along with him, off the basket. The dog has to do this while maintaining a high level of drive. If the dog can't do this, the decoys are out of there with the goods. To get to the three level in ring the dog needs good intensity, and to be able to actually be working on the field for 45 minutes, unlike Sch convienently broken down into small peices so that they don't break their weak ass dogs   


I was looking for this video that was on chien plus and it had a video of a super intense dog working the escort. The decoy was doing horrible things to throw the dog off and the decoy didn't get many points off this dog. It was a really good example, cause the dog always was showing a strong desire to bite, and a REALLY good understanding of the exersize. But then again, he was in the selectifs, so..... yeah.

I have seen a lot of dogs over the years that show great intensity in the bitework, but then cannot inhibit themselves while maintaining this high level of drive. This is THE difference in the Mal and the GSD. That "shut off" switch that people love comes back to haunt you.  

By having a sport that does not incorporate a lot of control, you lose the test for inhibition that Mondio and FR and BR are.

If you look, when you "bash" these sports, they immediately come to the pressure from the decoy part. This is truely a sign of immaturity in the dogsports. I have been there, and got my ass chewed and then was shown why it really wasn't important. Good dogs show wether there is tons of pressure, or hardly any. Bitework is a small piece of the pie. Inhibition, which I NEVER see getting discussed, is a really important piece of the pie. Why can't we discuss this important piece? Well, shit, if you don't know what you are doing, or your worthless sport doesn't make it apparent that you need this, why would you?

BITEWORK PRESSURE FIGHT DRIVE. *edited by Selena*

*edited by Selena* I didn't pass the MR1. Someday maybe you will see that my dog was on the field more in MR1 than your dog is for his Sch 3.*edited by Selena*. 

Now just don't get all sensitive. This takes a long time, and you have to eat a lot of crap from those of us who actually know something to get there. Just be glad it is free, and I am not making you run laps in a suit while teaching you this. Or do you think you could do laps with a suit on???? MANSPORT=NOT SCH. :twisted: :twisted:

I edited out all personal comments, they´re NOT tollarated!!
You may explain why you prefer a different sport, you may explain the differences *in your opinion*, but your post was out of limit.


Selena


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW, I got the crap edited out of me. Thanks for putting in all the smileys though. Unfortunatly you probably should have just taken the whole thing off. Occasionally, people squabble. I think that editing out squabbles is rediculous, no one was really that aweful. If people don't want to read the squabbling, then they should make that choice. They are not paying me for the free info, and I don't see you, or many others offering up much. Everything is a give and take. I do not get offended when people call me names, you should see what Woody calls me on PMs.  :lol: :lol: 

This board is starting to get way too sensitive about nothing. I wasn't calling anyones mother bad names or threatening anyone, and no one was doing this to me either.

If you want to edit me for no reason again, feel free to tell me now. That way I can just stop posting and go where I don't have to deal with this crap. I can take all the name calling, and squabbling, that doesn't bother me, but edit me like this again and I am done. You can get your info from your Mods.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

You won't be edited, and neither will anyone else who doesn't turn a "squabble" into name-calling attacks.

If everyone sticks to dogs and not each other it works out so nicely. PLUS people who actually log on to read about training will find what they were looking for instead of a bunch of swearing and name-calling.

So what say we all do that!?  You all have valuable stuff to say -- stuff people really want to read. We CAN evolve beyond eighth grade! RAH!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> do not get offended when people call me names, you should see what Woody calls me on PMs.  :lol: :lol:


Not my fault I can rearrange "Jeffrey Oehlsen" to spell "Fey Johns Feeler," "Enjoy Free Flesh," and "He Enjoys Elf Ref." You got a weird name, dude.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, but I also have thick skin. It gets too the point some days that you really get sick of some sissy getting mad because he thinks I am calling him dumb. Oh my GOD grow up.

Can you imagine these people at a dog club? So funny, I would run them like a dog.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WOW, I got the crap edited out of me. Thanks for putting in all the smileys though. Unfortunatly you probably should have just taken the whole thing off. Occasionally, people squabble. I think that editing out squabbles is rediculous, no one was really that aweful. If people don't want to read the squabbling, then they should make that choice. They are not paying me for the free info, and I don't see you, or many others offering up much. Everything is a give and take. I do not get offended when people call me names, you should see what Woody calls me on PMs.  :lol: :lol:
> 
> This board is starting to get way too sensitive about nothing. I wasn't calling anyones mother bad names or threatening anyone, and no one was doing this to me either.
> 
> If you want to edit me for no reason again, feel free to tell me now. That way I can just stop posting and go where I don't have to deal with this crap. I can take all the name calling, and squabbling, that doesn't bother me, but edit me like this again and I am done. You can get your info from your Mods.


Jeff, if _even I_ recognize something as an insult, I will edit it out. If you want to make comments to anyone do it in PM..don´t make a public fool out of them. I´m thick skinned (and I don´t always recognize things as an insult). 
If the parts that I edited out wasn´t with names in it, I would let it be, but this was personal...and personal attacks aren´t allowed.

I think i offer enough free knowledge for the things I´m familiar with..I like a lot of the dogsports, but for some (ringsports, PSA, PPD, ASR) my knowledge of the excercise or exam regulation is to less to offer _good _advice.

If you can´t stop make sarcastic, insulting post..please get out of here..you have good advice but also "a tone makes the music" and to bad yours is sometimes really false. Even a virtual world ask for good manners.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not a problem, I will go. Not like I get anything out of this place.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

What happened on this board while I was gone? Can't we all just get along? Haha. 
The best dog sport is Campagne :twisted: ! The end :lol: :lol: :lol:
Don't leave Jeff, what will everyone get mad about without you here? We may actually have to discuss dogs.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

the thing is jeff, you have been told numerous times that you rub some people here the wrong way. you say that people here are too sensitive. the thing is you know that you rub people the wrong way and CHOOSE to continue doing it. you want everyone else to change to adapt to you, rather than YOU changing. why should you have to change who you are for anybody you ask? it's called "getting along".


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Just as a poster here, I don't want anyone to go....... I love reading and learning. 

I just would love it for everyone to stop the personal insults. Jeff DOES have a nice thick skin, but I don't. 

I don't care if I sound like a weenie PC whiner.


----------

